# Stevens 301t 410 head buster



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Any of you guys seen the Steven's 301 410 ? I got mine set up with a burris ff3  comes factory drilled and taped with a red dot mount and a extra full choke . Sweat little gun . I got 164 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards  with the federal #9 TSs


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 30, 2019)

Is price comparible to a Yildiz. Am looking to build a .410 this coming summer.

Was gonna go Yildiz route and drop off at Sumtoy to be threaded and have choke installed but open to other options.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 30, 2019)

Man that will kill them all day long!! Are you shooting 1.25oz loads? 3”?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2019)

I wanna say its 13/16 loads federal 9s  and as far as the yildez its MSRP is 199


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Is price comparible to a Yildiz. Am looking to build a .410 this coming summer.
> 
> Was gonna go Yildiz route and drop off at Sumtoy to be threaded and have choke installed but open to other options.


I was about to buy a yildiz and send it to sumtoy for a barrel thread and choke . And seen these  I gave 179 out the door for the first one and 181 out the door for the second one   I got 171 in a 10 inch circle  with  9.5 tss hand loads


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks, will for sure check out the Stevens, did google search them and like the options it comes with out the door.

Academy had the Yildiz on sale for 129 a few weeks back but still wasn't ready to go .410 route but after some time doing research looks like a fun project.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah I got the second one at academy for 169 +tax  they shoot


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yep, mine is a 12 gauge. Came threaded for win chokes, so I put in a Kicks 660 GT. My dad is a machinist and made me a base. It’s ready to paint.

Lightweight, will be for long mountain hikes. Kicks like a Government Mule.





I now have the pattern centered, and am consistently putting 180 in 10 at 40 with 1 3/4 LB #5’s.


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2019)

Saw your gun this morning. Been looking for a 410. Went to academy in McDonough and got last one. Beats having to have drill and tapped. Plus having gun threaded for choke tube. Wonder what choke tube brand  they use for gun


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2019)

How much do they run for at Academy?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2019)

They run 169.99 witch brings it to 181 out the door .as of yesterday there was 5 left now 4 . Lol Macon Warner Robbins Augusta and cumming  might have one


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2019)

The bottomland is the one I have been patterning the obsession has yet to be shot . I put the red dot on it last night


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2019)

I've got one of the new Nikon P-TACTICAL SPUR Red Dot that I am going to put on gun.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2019)

SCPO said:


> I've got one of the new Nikon P-TACTICAL SPUR Red Dot that I am going to put on gun.


That will be sweet are u gonna be shooting hand loads or what ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2019)

Now that's cool!


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2019)

Ordered some Federal TSS #9


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2019)

SCPO said:


> Ordered some Federal TSS #9


How far are u from adventure outdoors in smyrna ?


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2019)

about 30 miles


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2019)

They keep it in stock if  u are ever that way


----------



## SCPO (Jan 31, 2019)

thanks. I can drive up there in about 45 minutes. Use to go to Navy base close by


----------



## TomC (Feb 1, 2019)

Midland makes a cool little 410 too:

https://www.shootmidland.com/products/copy-of-midland-backpack-410-gauge-22-barrel

It's amazing what even a 410 will do with TSS!!!


----------



## SCPO (Feb 1, 2019)

Posted pictures of gun


----------



## labsnducks (Feb 2, 2019)

How is the trigger on this gun ?


----------



## SCPO (Feb 2, 2019)

Haven't fired it yet. I had to file the grove on the gun  to mount the Nikon P-TACTICAL red dot.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Trigger not bad at all I am verry pleaseased 


labsnducks said:


> How is the trigger on this gun ?


 Not 2 shabby I shot mine again yesterday and got 166 in the 10 inch circle at 40 yards


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 6, 2019)

SCPO said:


> Saw your gun this morning. Been looking for a 410. Went to academy in McDonough and got last one. Beats having to have drill and tapped. Plus having gun threaded for choke tube. Wonder what choke tube brand  they use for gun



specs say it's  Extra-full choke included (Win. choke pattern ½-32UN)


----------



## labsnducks (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone using a buttstock shell holder for extra shells? If so what brand you using?


----------



## Spinnerbait (Feb 25, 2019)

I bought an Allen today at Walmart for $5, fits great. Get the rifle cartridge holder though if you have the .410.


----------



## SCPO (Feb 28, 2019)

Saw in BPS flier today they have the 301 for $159.99


----------



## 1982ace (Mar 4, 2019)

Was wanting to get the 301 turkey for my 8 year old but worried stock too long for him. I called savage and they said they’re no plans to make it in a youth stock as of now


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 4, 2019)

I bought the last one that Adventure Outdoors had in stock this morning. Got some TSS #9’s and topped it with a micro red dot. Hopefully my kids can kill some birds with it. 



labsnducks said:


> Anyone using a buttstock shell holder for extra shells? If so what brand you using?



I put the Allen rifle shell holder on mine. The rifle shell version accommodates the .410 hulls perfectly.


----------



## SCPO (Mar 4, 2019)

Saw ad in GON Magazine for Gables in Douglasville had Stevens 301 for $159.99


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 4, 2019)

SCPO said:


> Saw ad in GON Magazine for Gables in Douglasville had Stevens 301 for $159.99


I was communicating with Gable’s for several weeks in anticipation of getting one of them. They were out of stock when I checked a few days ago. They have some ordered, but they said it would be late April before they arrived. They may arrive sooner, who knows, I’m just relaying what I heard straight from the horse’s mouth.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 4, 2019)

Check with Academy Sports. They had some but most locations sold out quick.


----------

